# trail cam question



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i got a trail cam last weekend. tonight i went out to change memory cards. i had a few pics that i could see well enough to tell if it was a buck or a doe. if i change the pic quality does it lighten the night time pics up any? its a tasco brand

my other question is. all the pics were from 3:30 to 5:30 in the morning. the cam is placed 20 yards from my blind. do i need to find a new place to set up or will these deer move later as it gets colder?


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have seen the tasco cameras in the store but I have not used one. Does it have flash or IR?


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

it has a xeon flash.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I've never used a Tasco camera either, and am not exactly sure what you are talking about with "changing pic quality". If you are talking about changing megapixels (ie: from 3 to 5), then it might make your pics less grainy. Not sure how much it would actually help. Nights pics are always a little tougher to see anyway. As for where to place it, I usually try to find a trail and place it on a tree facing the trail, although the downside to that is you won't always see the big bucks since they tend to take their own routes off the beaten path. If you are using any licks, corn, etc, then I would place it on a tree facing that stuff where you will get pics of them standing still feeding. If you can't find any established trails and aren't using lures, then its a krapshoot and I would look for other things such as escape routes, field edges, feeding spots, etc. Field edges are always a good spot once pre-rut starts and the bucks start scraping and rubbing and walking the field edges establishing territories. I'd say try to look for tracks (big ones if you are hunting bucks) and then find a good tree and put it on there if you find any. I hunt out of a ground blind as well and can see my camera from there. Your camera will not always get pics of the deer in the area so don't get disappointed. I was hunting about 2 weeks ago and had a nice buck in my area that walked behind my camera and never walked the established trail, so I never got any pics.....just saw him walking after legal shooting time (and too dark to see my sites). He was there, but just not on my camera. I would've never known had I not seen him.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

The deer are moving later right now and I think it has more to do with the lunar cycle than the tempature, so I woldn't be too discouraged 2 weeks ago all my pics were from 5-8 pm and 5-7am now they are 1-2am and 4-7am. I'm sure in a week or so they will start moving earlier again. Also the previous poster is correct about not being able to see everything, I almost never get the buck I want to shoot on camera unless he's on bait.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mocsy said:


> my other question is. all the pics were from 3:30 to 5:30 in the morning. the cam is placed 20 yards from my blind. do i need to find a new place to set up or will these deer move later as it gets colder?


Thats a million dollar question.

You figure out how to get nocturnal bucks to move more during legal hours, and you may be able to retire.


----------

